# Bilingual chickens & roosters



## freddao

I wanted to share with everyone a bit of information that I have been pondering over.

Roosters and chicks are bilingual. In english a rooster says Cock-a-doodle-doo and chicks say peep peep. We all know that. Well, In spanish roosters also say Ki-kiri-ki and chicks say pio pio. Our chickens are smarter than we think.


----------



## Apyl

Africaans: koekelekoe
Albanian: kikiriki
Basque: kikirriki
Belarusian: кукарэку (kukarekú)
Bosnian: kukuriku
Breton: kokaralur
Bulgarian: кукурику (kukuriku)
Catalan: kikkirikí, quiquiriquic
Chinese:
Cantonese: (gokogoko)
Mandarin: (gou gou)

Croatian: kukuriku
Czech: kykyryký
Danish: kykkeliky
Dutch: kukeleku
Estonian: kikerikii
Esperanto: kokeriko
Finnish: kukkokiekuu
French: cocorico
Gaelic: cuc-a-dudal-du
German: kickeriki
Greek: κουκουρίκου (koukouríkou)
Hebrew: קוקוריקו (kukuriku)
Hindi: (kukruukuu)

Hungarian: kukuriku
Icelandic: gaggala gaggala gú
Indonesian: kukurukukin
Italian: chicchirichí
Japanese: こけこっこう (kokekokkō)
Kashubian: kùkùk
Korean: 꼬끼요 (kkokkiyo)
Lithuanian: kakariekū
Macedonian: кукурику (kukurikú)
Norwegian: kykeliky
Polish: kukuryku
Portuguese: cucurucu
Punjabi: (kukroku), (kukrukaru)
Romanian: cucurigu
Russian: кукареку (kukarekú)
Serbian:
Cyrillic: кукурику
Latin: kukuriku

Spanish: quiquiriquí
Swedish: kuckeliku
Tagalog: kukaok
Thai: เอ้ก-อี-เอ้ก-เอ้ก (ake-e-ake-ake)
Turkish: kukuriku
Ukrainian: кукуріку (kukurikú)
lol I think they are more than bi-lingual lol

http://www.bootstrappin.com/2008/10/cock-a-doodle-doo-dialects-of-the-rooster/


----------



## freddao

Hahaha Apyl you made me laugh! Isn't that neat!

I tell you chickens are smarter than they look.


----------



## Energyvet

Here you go.....


----------



## blblanchard

That's awesome!! I love them even more now. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## freddao

Oh yeh. That makes you love them even more!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I knew this. My boyfriend is Dutch and I thought he was insane when he said roosters say kukeleku (coo-ca-la-coo.) Our hens were terrified whenever he'd yell coo-ca-la-coo they'd all run like a bat out of hell to the coop. It became a bit of a game. 

I even wrote a silly article about it. http://theophanes.hubpages.com/hub/Bilingual-Roosters-They-Exist


----------



## freddao

What a great article Weelittlechicken! That's too funny!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Thanks freddao - It's nice being able to pass on my little ramblings in a way that can make others smile.


----------

